# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Imzot Mark Sopi - Ipeshkev i Kosoves

## NoName

*Imzot Mark Sopi* 

U lind më 26. 02. 1938 në Binçë. U shugurua për meshtar në Romë, më 29. 06. 1968. U emërua famullitar në Ferizaj dhe qe sekretar i ipeshkvit, imzot Nikë Prelës në vitet 1968 -1974. Në vitin 1974 u emërua famullitar në Zllakuqan, ku qëndroi deri në vitin 1991. Prej vitit 1991 shërbeu në Durrës si meshtar fidei donum. 
Në vitin 1995 Ati i Shenjtë, Gjon Pali II, e emëroi ipeshkëv të Kosovës me kompetenca të ipeshkvit rezidencial. U shugurua për ipeshkëv nga Papa Gjon Pali II, më 06. 01. 1996, në Kishën e Shën Pjetrit në Romë.   
Më 11. 01. 2006, pak pas orës 15,00 nga një sulm në zemër, vdiq në spitalin e Prishtinës. 
Para trupit të pajetë të tij me dhembje e pikëllim, falënderim e respekt, u lutën e u përkulën, meshtarë, rregulltarë, besimtarë, miq e dashamirë nga Kosova e më larg. 
Me rastin e vdekjes së ipeshkvit Mark Sopin në Prishtinë u mbajt akademi komemorative, ku për figurën e të nderit folën personalitete të ndryshme. 
Më 14 janar Katedralja e Prizrenit dhe oborri i saj ishin mbushur përplot me besimtarë, që kishin ardhur ta përcjellin bariun e mësuesin shpirtëror për në banesën e përjetshme, ku pret ngjalljen e të vdekurve. 
Me pjesëmarrjen e një numri të madh besimtarësh të rreth 90 meshtarëve, 10 ipeshkvijve solemnisht u kremtua Mesha e dritës, që e filloi kardinali mons. Vinko Puliq (nga Sarajeva), i cili shprehu ngushëllimet për vdekjen e vëllait e kolegut. 
Në emër të Papës Benediktit XVI, ngushëllimet i shprehu Nunci apostolik, mons. Eugenio Sbarbaro e njëherit të pranishëmve ua përcolli bekimin e Atit të Shenjtë, duke i forcuar të gjithë të pikëlluarit e duke iu falënderuar mons. Mark Sopit për shërbim Kishës vendore dhe të gjithëmbarshme. I vdekuri ende flet. Prania e juaj dëshmon se ai është i pranishëm në ju, në kujtimet tuaja , theksoi Nunci duke iu drejtuar të pranishmëve. U lexua telegrami i ngushëllimi të kardinalit Sepe  prefekt i Kongregatës për ungjillëzimin e popujve. 
Në emër të Konferencës ndërkombëtare Shën Cirili e Metodi ngushëllimet i shprehi mons. Stanislav Hoçevar, argjipeshkëv metropolit i Beogradit. 
Në emër të Konferencës ipeshkvore të Shqipërisë, foli arqipeshkvi metropolit i Shkodrës, mons. Angelo Massafra. 
Në vazhdim, Meshën e drejtoi arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, mons. Zef Gashi, i cili e  mbajti pretkun e rastit. 
Në fund, mons. Gashi, në emër të tij personal e të klerit të ipeshkvisë së Kosovës, iu falënderua të pranishëmve për praninë dhe marrjen pjesë në dhimbje. 
Të gjithë të bashkuar në lutje për shpirtin e të ndjerit e duke ngushëlluar njëri-tjetrin në fe, me një dinjitet të krishterë, u nisën për kah qendra e qytetit të Prizrenit, për të vazhduar mandej për në Binçë, ku dhe u bë varrimi. 
Pushoftë në paqe!

----------


## King_Gentius

Fjalim i Imzot Mark Sopit perpara Komitetit te Kongresit Amerikan (video):

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=mark+sopi

----------

